# Why would I feel this way....i KNOW better! Help!



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

What a weekend...
I had to go to a seminar this weekend - it was wonderful. While I was gone, my hubby and son took care of the ratties and during that something very strange and sad happened.

The girls' cage is on the other side of the room from the boys. on yet another wall away from the others, are the cages we have set up for QT or sick or hurt ratties. 

Its like the girls knew I wasnt going to be here, because somehow (and this has NEVER happened before) Tica got out of her cage and INTO the boys' cage. I got this frantic call from my hubby who was in tears stating that Tica was in the boys cage. This was Sunday night. And every Sunday and Thursday, all my girls go into heat - they **** near vibrate their little ears off. So I KNOW she is pregnant.  

So why in the name of God do I feel so horrid about it? WHY when I KNOW that allowing a pregnancy to progress and a birth to occur is NOT the right thing to do, do I feel so horrid about this? I know that a spay is healthier for the girls. Its my goal to get ALL of the girls spayed before they are ever adopted out just so I can make sure that no one else makes a mistake. Why do I feel so horridly about this? Im having to force myself to go through with it. And it makes me feel lke crap. It shouldnt be About ME. and I know this. ****.

Help?!

I immediately made an appt for her to get an e-spay. Its the right thing to do. I KNOW its the right thing to do. Everything Ive read and studied and learned here, TELLS me its the right thing to do.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You managed to find someone to e-spay? That's great!!!

It can be so hard to have opposite sexes since that drive is pretty much like trying to stop a train when it gets going,.  I am so sorry, that this early in your rescue career you have to do this.  My first e-spay was really difficult...taking a perfectly healthy rat and putting her through invasive surgery, but it HAD to be done. I had just taken her and her 5 seven week old daughters (and was waiting with bated breath on the daughter's possible pregnancies) and the mom Aura had her e-spay and she was pregnant.

Its part of the learning process sadly.

((hugs)) You are totally doing the right thing, but its very hard to get the mind and the heart to agree on this just yet.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

this is so odd - just last week I was wanting to get things in order in CASE i needed it and now I do....
The worst part is I need it for one of my own - I speak out so vehemently against breeding when the breeder isnt a qualified breeder and now here I am. It doesnt matter if its through any fault of my own - matters only that it happened. I should have seen that it could and prevented it. Its my responsibility as the human to do so.

Thank you for your kind words, Lilspaz...I was starting to think I was a big ole hypocrite....at least I know Im in good company.

If I can figure out a way to afford it, Id really like to spay all the girls that come through here for health reasons as well as to make sure that no one either accidentally or on purpose has litters. Even thopugh it is an invasive procedure, the benefits DO outweigh the risks....right?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

right. decreased risk of mammary tumors, repro tract issues, etc. better temperament (mostly on males though) and such. it's a very good idea, and if you can afford it, it's the way to go.

i'm sorry that this happened, but it's good to see you take charge of the situation and just do what you feel is the right thing. accidents happen, but it's great that you acknowledge that the fact is, your baby is preggers.

is there any way you can separate the boys and girls into separate rooms? if you're planning on accumulating a vast number of rats, it may be a good idea in the long run.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

oh that was done already! and quickly too!


----------

